# Made Baklava (Recipe posted by 3-2-1)



## Johnny Ray (Feb 16, 2021)

Saw a recipe for baklava posted by 3-2-1 a few weeks ago. 
Made it today per the recipe and I must say it is great! Easy to make and quite tasty. 












Thanks for the recipe 3-2-1. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 16, 2021)

JR, Nice job, I gained some weight just looking at your baklava!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm not much for sweets but those sure do look delicious


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not much for sweets but those sure do look delicious


Never met a sweet I didn’t like. Lol
JR


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 16, 2021)

looks good from here! been a long time since i had some of that


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> Never met a sweet I didn’t like. Lol
> JR



Right? Love sweets! Your baklava looks great btw.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not much for sweets but those sure do look delicious


Me , too.  I do have krytonite.  Baklava is one of them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks delicious!!  But what I can't understand is this---why is there so much empty space on that plate???  All that baklava and only 3 little bites on the plate??    
Gary


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 21, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks delicious!!  But what I can't understand is this---why is there so much empty space on that plate???  All that baklava and only 3 little bites on the plate??
> Gary


Lol. That was my first test piece before the baklava had cooled. Trust me I filled up several plates before I was done. 

Johnny Ray


----------

